# This site needs to stop removing posts that contradict the media in regards to Corona.



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Let the people see the videos I post & think & judge for themselves weather true or false. Who ever keeps removing my posts because they contradicts CDC, WHO, Bill Gates, CNN etc keeps telling us STOP doing the thinking & judging for the readers on this site. 

The different evidence I have posted countless times shows there is no evidence that the world should have been locked down keeps getting removed. Let the readers decide. What are you so scared of ? Taking comfort in the herd will come back to bite you. If someone sees a mistake I have made in my thinking I appreciate if they point it out to me.

I have always promoted on this site people do their own thinking & having posts removed that do not agree with the thinking of a monitor is not the path to truth.

I am off the site the next time one of my posts are removed


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You are welcome over at Financial Wisdom where opposing views are debated not censured.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

You want to be a contrarian which is fine. But the title of your thread is MISLEADING ... you want "the site to stop removing your posts that contradicts *YOUR (as in You, Yours, and Yourself)* posts in regards to Covid-19", not the mainstream media publications (aka newspaper) which the public (aka people with the heads screwed on correctly) relies on.

What you choose to believe in is your own responsibility. Ie. if the Messiah told you to inject yourself with bleach to cure Covid-19, would you do that? I think those few exceptions who 'loves and believes in" him would.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

And some people still choose to believe the inject bleach lie even after it was proven false. Is that a sign of mental illness?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Lonewolf I get a bang out of your posts, even though I don't always agree with you, you always give me something to think about. But you are wasting your time if you expect a fair shake from this nest of Koolaid drinkers.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> And some people still choose to believe the inject bleach lie even after it was proven false. Is that a sign of mental illness?


Yes, informally they call it TDS -Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Yep, the TDS' Club welcomes you. But not after you pay your membership fees first. No deferrals either.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I have yet to see any kind of online forum which does not 'moderate' posts. Just how they do so is entirely up to the owners of the forum. If you think otherwise, you are a fool.

Every forum, however large their registered 'base' is, have a core group of posters who along with the moderators, will discourage any post or posters who post contrary to the 'established' views. 

I have had posts removed and bans on posting in numerous forums of varying kinds. I've come to think that if that isn't the case, I'm doing something wrong. ie. I'm complying with the norm far too much. I consider it healthy to have a post removed or get a ban now and again. It shows I'm independent in my thinking and not allowing the 'herd' to take over my mind and tell me what to think. LOL


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Censorship of differing opinions is pretty standard when predetermined opinions are threatened. Almost as much BS out there about Covid as there is about global warming.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The reality is the Liberal Government has made it VERY clear that they want to control information.
They're bribing the media, and actively attacking contradictory opinions.

If they can control speech, they can control everything, and they know it.

They've specifically crafted "hate speech" laws to preclude the truth being a defense.

The funniest example is a troll from 4chan (don't go there)
they decided to use the phrase "It's okay to be white", which is now considered "hate speech".
It's an objectively true statement, and even a politically valid statement, yet many consider it hate speech.

They know that to advance their agenda, they have to silence dissent, and they'll stop at nothing.
They'll call it hate speech, or disinformation or something else. But the intent is clear, they don't want their ideas exposed to criticism, because most of them fall apart.

I have real concerns about this, they say "sunlight is the best disinfectant". 
Silencing opposing voices has always been a tool to support tyranny.

Almost all the advances in human rights are due to people speaking unpopular, unacceptable or otherwise offensive things.
Crazy stuff, like you shouldn't have slaves, women are people, children have rights, gay people have rights, at times (and even today in some backwards cultures) such ideas are heresy and treated as such.

Freedom of expression is critical to the advancement of society. But it's a liberal value, not a Liberal value.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

We've had a growing # of reports associated with lonewolf's posts and we Moderators obviously respond when we're seeing constant reports.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

moderator2 said:


> We've had a growing # of reports associated with lonewolf's posts and we Moderators obviously respond when we're seeing constant reports.


I'm hoping the mods take action only when someone violates the terms and not because someone gets hurt feelings. I get the impression that there are a couple people who are far too easily offended by differing opinions.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Eder said:


> Censorship of differing opinions is pretty standard when predetermined opinions are threatened. Almost as much BS out there about Covid as there is about global warming.


No one with the truth on their side has to silence differing opinions.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Prairie Guy said:


> I'm hoping the mods take action only when someone violates the terms and not because someone gets hurt feelings. I get the impression that there are a couple people who are far too easily offended by differing opinions.


Direct rule violations are easy to deal with but when issues come up that are in a "gray area" moderators ask the admin for a judgement call. Opinions of a moderator on a subject/issue at hand should not come into play. The Admin always has the final say.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if the ones defending Lonewolf have any idea about the posts in question. But if they are the posts that I'm thinking of, feel free to defend them.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> No one with the truth on their side has to silence differing opinions.


Why do you think Trudea wants to silence those voices?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

_I'm not sure if the ones defending Lonewolf have any idea about the posts in question. But if they are the posts that I'm thinking of, feel free to defend them_.

Probably the same people who defended Jordan Peterson, and he ended up in a coma in a psych ward in Russia from drug overdose.









Jordan Peterson's year of 'absolute hell': Professor forced to retreat from public life because of addiction


The controversial author and professor is recovering from addiction to tranquilizers and near-death in Russia, his family says




nationalpost.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

And the same ones who defend Donald Trump, another mentally unstable person.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

We (moderators) consulted with the site's Admin.

One idea is to create a new thread dedicated to *Non-mainstream COVID info*

We would ask that all non-mainstream or atypical content goes in that thread. lonewolf, would you be OK with this arrangement?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Why do you think Trudea wants to silence those voices?


He can't win the debate with his version of the "facts" so the only remaining option is to silence the other side. I don't know anyone who thinks they're right who is scared to debate opposing views.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

moderator2 said:


> We (moderators) consulted with the site's Admin.
> 
> One idea is to create a new thread dedicated to *Non-mainstream COVID info*
> 
> We would ask that all non-mainstream or atypical content goes in that thread. lonewolf, would you be OK with this arrangement?


Why would only mainstream Covid content allowed in regular threads when so much of it has been proven wrong? How about a new folder for all Covid threads and keep that topic completely out of general discussion?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Start a thread for Trudeau whiners, anti vaxxers, conspiracy theorists and nutty ideas, and then plunk it all in there.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

When you agree to censorship it always ends up the same. You start off with the idea that you will only block or remove the most vulgar, obnoxious, or obscene material. But as soon as they find out it is possible to censor someone else all the Queasy Weezies start whining about anything they find the least bit offensive which means, anything they disagree with, that challenges their fixed opinions or asks them to examine their received beliefs. And, the moderators always knuckle under to the Queasy Weezies. The result is your forum turns into a bland porridge of nothing that you could just as easily get off the CBC.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

sags said:


> And the same ones who defend Donald Trump, another mentally unstable person.


I suppose you think that Biden, who reportedly thinks he is running for the senate, is stable. The entire political panorama is a gong show.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Start a thread for Trudeau whiners, anti vaxxers, conspiracy theorists and nutty ideas, and then plunk it all in there.


You realize those are different categories.
I'm anti Trudeau, because he's a horrible person.
I'm pro vaccine, I don't generally believe in conspiracies or nutty ideas.

I haven't found many pro Trudeau people who aren't full of nutty ideas. To be fair, you have to be nuts to support him.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never put any users on ignore/block on this forum. Lonewolf is the one I am coming closest to doing so with. I generally don't engage him directly, as he seems completely unhinged and I am unwilling to spend any time even reading or thinking about what he posts, which ranges from usual political grumbling (which I can tolerate) to full-on lizard-people Pizzagate flat earth conspiracy/mercury being in retrograde causing stock market crashes. That end of things is just pure unhinged madness. There are plenty of other places on the internet you can go to read about this, I have no patience for it. lonewolf claimed that Bill Gates created coronavirus to cause mass death to save the environment or something.

Signal to noise ratio is zero.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

I had posted some links to Martin Armstrong blogs regarding the Corona which contradicts what the mainstream media is telling us. Weather or not true or false that is for the reader to decide. There are multiple blogs he has posted over the weeks when added together gives strong evidence of the money trail, the motive, who is behind having the world locked down, why the virus vaccine will be more deadly then the virus.

Playing the market is like playing a poker game. The best players know one someone is bluffing. I have noticed the independent thinkers that have some of the best track records when playing the market most are in disagreement with Who, government, the media, Gates has been telling us regarding Corona. Martin has one of the best track records around.

Never ever let someone else substitute your thinking, examine both sides of the of the story.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The claim of "censorship", is frankly bull****.

There are endless places on the internet where you can read this kind of material. The sites have even become mainstream: ZeroHedge, InfoWars, etc. In fact the things lonewolf writes about are themselves now _mainstream_ tabloid material.

If you feel deprived of it at CMF, just go to Facebook or Infowars and you will get endless amounts of it. This content isn't hard to find and it's pretty damn popular.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

:) lonewolf said:


> I had posted some links to Martin Armstrong blogs regarding the Corona which contradicts what the mainstream media is telling us. Weather or not true or false that is for the reader to decide. There are multiple blogs he has posted over the weeks when added together gives strong evidence of the money trail, the motive, who is behind having the world locked down, why the virus vaccine will be more deadly then the virus.
> 
> Playing the market is like playing a poker game. The best players know one someone is bluffing. I have noticed the independent thinkers that have some of the best track records when playing the market most are in disagreement with Who, government, the media, Gates has been telling us regarding Corona. Martin has one of the best track records around.
> 
> Never ever let someone else substitute your thinking, examine both sides of the of the story.


Just because he has a blog, doesn't make it true. Besides, you're talking about someone who has been convicted of running a Ponzi scheme. If that's what you take as expert opinion, then I think we know how to take any of your posts. Martin A. Armstrong - Wikipedia


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

To be fair, the astrologers have as good a record of predicting the stock market as anybody, which is practically the same as a random guess. I have seen astrologers, Elliot Wave exponents etc put together a string of successful predictions as much as a year or two long, which is more than you can say for Cramer or any other mainstream media pundit. Using approaches that are entirely bogus and subjective.

I have also seen approaches that are logical and mathematically correct, shot down in flames by markets that are not logical or mathematical, and by actions of governments and central banks.

In reality the best you can do is say what the market is doing right now, today and expect present trends to continue, but be ready to jump when they change.

Or take the value approach and only buy when stocks are at a discount. Using this approach you would have found nothing worth buying for the last 10 years.

I might add, that as long as I went along with the conventional wisdom I lost money. Only after I started listening to the screwballs, did I learn to make money.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> The claim of "censorship", is frankly bull****.
> 
> There are endless places on the internet where you can read this kind of material. The sites have even become mainstream: ZeroHedge, InfoWars, etc. In fact the things lonewolf writes about are themselves now _mainstream_ tabloid material.
> 
> If you feel deprived of it at CMF, just go to Facebook or Infowars and you will get endless amounts of it. This content isn't hard to find and it's pretty damn popular.


If you don't like what some people post here then maybe can go to your favourite alt left sites rather than demanding that others leave.

I've never seen a forum taken over by the right but I've seen plenty of them taken over by the left who ban anyone right of center.

There are people here who can repeat the lie that Trump told people to drink bleach and the mods are fine with that. But the mods want to ban people who disagree with the corrupt WHO who have been proven wrong about Covid several times.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Presented for your amusement


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes censorship is subtle...like closing the G&M comments to their article trying to soften the Micheal Flynn travesty.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I am somewhat surprised the mods have even engaged in this thread. I'm going to guess they have not had any professional moderator training at all.

In 'Moderator 101', the first lesson is that you do not engage with any forum participant AS A MODERATOR. Some forums do not even allow moderators to post as an individual at all. The first two rules for a moderator are to remain neutral and to not contribute or evaluate (have an opinion) about anyone's comments. Those 2 basic rules go back to the days of moderating in a room full of people on something. But obviously, most online forums have thrown out that rule book.

Some online forums who have paid professional moderators do not as I said participate in discussions at all. They are paid to moderate, not participate. They certainly never enter into a discussion regarding their moderating decisions EVER. Even most unpaid online moderators know not to do that. Here apparently they don't.

If you are a moderator then moderate, do not explain, justify or ask for help in moderating. That's your job, do it.

If your administrator allows you to ALSO post as an individual, then fine, do so on any subject EXCEPT the subject of forum moderating. That subject is not one you can claim 'no bias' on. It is therefore off limits to you.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> I am somewhat surprised the mods have even engaged in this thread. I'm going to guess they have not had any professional moderator training at all.
> 
> In 'Moderator 101', the first lesson is that you do not engage with any forum participant AS A MODERATOR. Some forums do not even allow moderators to post as an individual at all. The first two rules for a moderator are to remain neutral and to not contribute or evaluate (have an opinion) about anyone's comments. Those 2 basic rules go back to the days of moderating in a room full of people on something. But obviously, most online forums have thrown out that rule book.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion LTA ... just wondering how many admin/moderator jobs have you done?

First off, the vast majority of forum moderators are not paid, even some admin positions are not. Secondly, most moderators participate regularly on forums because they are just people that have a similar interest and want to help out. Moderators do generally engage in all sorts of discussions including moderation practices, nothing wrong with that even though you think it's not a good idea.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> I am somewhat surprised the mods have even engaged in this thread. I'm going to guess they have not had any professional moderator training at all.
> 
> In 'Moderator 101', the first lesson is that you do not engage with any forum participant AS A MODERATOR. Some forums do not even allow moderators to post as an individual at all. The first two rules for a moderator are to remain neutral and to not contribute or evaluate (have an opinion) about anyone's comments. Those 2 basic rules go back to the days of moderating in a room full of people on something. But obviously, most online forums have thrown out that rule book.
> 
> ...


Where did you take Moderator 101?

I know the "don't get invoved" rule for facilitators on some cases, but in most forums I work, moderators are typically just senior members who have proven to be reasonable, or at least mostly well balanced.

Slashdot even had an interesting rotating moderation feature and "meta-moderation", to help ensure that moderators weren't too powerful.
In case you're new to the internet, slashdot was at time one of the most influential discussion boards on the internet. They developed a lot of high capacity techniques to handle huge loads. They're the origin of the Slashdot effect - Wikipedia


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There are at least 3 similar @lonewolf @lonewolf :) and @:) lonewolf usernames, possibly more but I'm not too familiar with the new forum

One from 2012 last posted 16 June 2016, one from Sep 2016 last posted 2 Mar 2020 and most recently from 8 Feb 2020

Do we have several lonewolf users from multiple dimensions, a mere coincidence or were previous iterations of the lonewolf username banned for some reason?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

m3s said:


> There are at least 3 similar @lonewolf @lonewolf :) and @:) lonewolf usernames, possibly more but I'm not too familiar with the new forum
> 
> One from 2012 last posted 16 June 2016, one from Sep 2016 last posted 2 Mar 2020 and most recently from 8 Feb 2020
> 
> Do we have several lonewolf users from multiple dimensions, a mere coincidence or were previous iterations of the lonewolf username banned for some reason?


I assumed he just forgot his password and created new accounts rather than try to reset the password. Are the other accounts actually banned?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> I assumed he just forgot his password and created new accounts rather than try to reset the password. Are the other accounts actually banned?


If they were banned, their profiles would say so. Source: my account was erroneously banned as part of the migration to the new forum.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> I assumed he just forgot his password and created new accounts rather than try to reset the password. Are the other accounts actually banned?


Maybe for the first iteration but @:) lonewolf was created on 8 Feb 2020 a month before @lonewolf :) last posted on 2 Mar 2020


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^^


m3s said:


> There are at least 3 similar @lonewolf @lonewolf :) and @:) lonewolf usernames, possibly more but I'm not too familiar with the new forum
> 
> One from 2012 last posted 16 June 2016, one from Sep 2016 last posted 2 Mar 2020 and most recently from 8 Feb 2020
> 
> Do we have several lonewolf users from multiple dimensions, a mere coincidence or were previous iterations of the lonewolf username banned for some reason?


re m3s i was going to post something similar..maybe its different people...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It is obviously the same person. The writing style is the same.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

cainvest said:


> Thanks for your opinion LTA ... just wondering how many admin/moderator jobs have you done?
> 
> First off, the vast majority of forum moderators are not paid, even some admin positions are not. Secondly, most moderators participate regularly on forums because they are just people that have a similar interest and want to help out. Moderators do generally engage in all sorts of discussions including moderation practices, nothing wrong with that even though you think it's not a good idea.


LOL, getting people to paint the fence for him made Tom Sawyer's work easy. Getting someone to moderate your forum for you for free is a modern day equivalent. I personally don't do any work for free cainvest but you are free to do as you please in that regard.

As for paid moderating, I did in fact make a lot of money as a management consultant and as a 'facilitator' of management seminars for a few years just before I finally hung up my spurs so to speak. Back then (30 years ago) I charged $2400 per day for my time.

Paid moderating of an online forum wouldn't pay nearly enough to attract my attention cainvest. The best they can hope to earn apparently is around $70k per year.








Can You Make Money Online As a Moderator? - Single Moms Income


Yes, you can make money online as a moderator. The average pay is $31k - $70k per year. Here are nine places that often hire.




singlemomsincome.com




But if you're willing to work for free, you might want to consider getting paid to do it even if it doesn't pay much.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> But if you're willing to work for free, you might want to consider getting paid to do it even if it doesn't pay much.


I have no issue doing some work for free, I'm here anyways. I've also worked for many non-profits for free over the years as well. 

And no need to explain, I never would have pegged you as someone who does anything free for others.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Do you mind not being a modtaurr ?.......mod on the top and motorcycle on the bottom ?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

moderator2 said:


> We (moderators) consulted with the site's Admin.
> 
> One idea is to create a new thread dedicated to *Non-mainstream COVID info*
> 
> We would ask that all non-mainstream or atypical content goes in that thread. lonewolf, would you be OK with this arrangement?


Moderator 2, Not sure of the best way to proceed on this one weather it be a single thread or a section that contains multiple threads regarding covid so the reader can look @ different titles so they can go more directly to the info they are seeking?


The info does need to get out there. It is always good to examine an idea in its entirety @ all degrees of both positive & negative before proceeding with any endeavor. Our freedom, way of life, national security & even life will be effected by our actions in regards COVID. When our freedom has been taken away, there is talk of tracking of our movements, wanting us all vaccinated with who knows what ? I do think it is prudent to proceed with caution & examine what we are being told.

I do NOT think special interest groups, government or whoever needs to protect us from thinking for our self & only letting us hear what they want us to hear.

I thank you for letting the readers see both sides of the story which is apparently getting harder & harder to do.

A comment was made after one of the Corbett reports that u tube, face book, google, twitter have been blocking any negative article that questions Covid 19 or Gates agenda ( true or false ?). I have heard others say U tube & face book are blocking also.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

bgc_fan said:


> I assumed he just forgot his password and created new accounts rather than try to reset the password. Are the other accounts actually banned?


 Correct, Lost password & also could not get into e mail account so just used  when making new accounts


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

andrewf said:


> I have never put any users on ignore/block on this forum. Lonewolf is the one I am coming closest to doing so with. I generally don't engage him directly, as he seems completely unhinged and I am unwilling to spend any time even reading or thinking about what he posts, which ranges from usual political grumbling (which I can tolerate) to full-on lizard-people Pizzagate flat earth conspiracy/mercury being in retrograde causing stock market crashes. That end of things is just pure unhinged madness. There are plenty of other places on the internet you can go to read about this, I have no patience for it. lonewolf claimed that Bill Gates created coronavirus to cause mass death to save the environment or something.
> 
> Signal to noise ratio is zero.


The planetary & lunar cycles effecting electron flux being brought down closer to earth do to gravitational pull is my focus in regards to the astro i.e., when a large number of planets corrugate on one side of the sun it pulls the epicenter of the sun off center causing multiple disturbances on the suns surface. During the 1987 crash the number of electrons in the earths ionosphere was the highest recorded by the US government up to that time which caught my interest.

Regarding Bill Gates I did provide a link to innovating zero where Bill Gates said on the video through good vaccine the population could be reduced by 10 - 15%. I Did not say he created the virus though I did provide links that showed Gates has provided huge funding to organizations such as WHO, Ferguson, Imperial college etc that have all promoted having the lock down based on data that has been bogus. Reduce the population, kill the economy to save the environment & to gain power is a possible motive .


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not really keen on deleting posts/censorship (unless it is a smear, obscene and what not). 
I'm more interested in a critique of the post one does not agree with. Censorship is the easy way out as one does not have to think. 

This reminds me of Stalin's USSR when in the early 1950's he formed a political committee to review scientific papers up for publication. Papers had to meet a political standard: the paper had to be in line with the goals of the state. The truth of falsity of the paper didn't matter. I'm also reminded of Popper's book, The Open Society and its Enemies. One of the enemies of an open society are censors. You don't like an open society, move to China, Cuba or some similar totalitarian state. 

There is a section here called "General Discussion". But if censorship is involved in lieu of a thoughtful critique, it isn't really "General Discussion". It is reiteration of approved memorized views which doesn't involve any justification, proof, or thinking. If you suppress or otherwise undermine dissent and critique, you become like Zero Hedge and Info Wars. 

I suppose one might conclude I am defended the deleted post. But really I have no idea what was in it because Big Brother deleted it before I had a chance to read it.


----------

